# pes 2008 Demo veröffentlicht !



## robben89 (26. September 2007)

*pes 2008 Demo veröffentlicht !*

die pes08 demo steht schon bereits gestern zum download,ich hätte nie gedacht ,das sich pes08 gegenüber pes6 so verändert hat(pc version)super geniale grafik,alles in super Details,perfekte simulationsphysik(endlich mit schwalbenfunktion), was meint ihr, hat die euch gefallen?was war negativ bzw. positiv ? hiermal ein Vergleichs bild._ein gewaltiger unterschied oder?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. September 2007)

*AW: pes 2008 Demo veröffentlicht !!!!!!!!!!!!*

sehe kein Vergleichsbild


----------



## robben89 (26. September 2007)

*AW: pes 2008 Demo veröffentlicht !!!!!!!!!!!!*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> sehe kein Vergleichsbild


sry, jetzt aber schon


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. September 2007)

*AW: pes 2008 Demo veröffentlicht !!!!!!!!!!!!*

alles klar.
sieht nich schlecht aus (Fototapete)
und der Rest? Stadion, Zuschauer? Wie sehen die aus?


----------



## robben89 (26. September 2007)

*AW: pes 2008 Demo veröffentlicht !!!!!!!!!!!!*



DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> alles klar.
> sieht nich schlecht aus (Fototapete)
> und der Rest? Stadion, Zuschauer? Wie sehen die aus?


hier bitte.endlich 3d rasen, sieht viel realistischer aus(bild2)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. September 2007)

*AW: pes 2008 Demo veröffentlicht !!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=614636


----------

